# Help



## Travis Key (Oct 6, 2016)

How can i get signed up with Amazon flex once i finish the survey? I cant get back to the video page.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Check your email, once you are done watching the video, they email you links to Q&A sessions. Go to one of them when they are running, and they give you the download link on the very first page.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Also, if you have room for one more video I would offer this:






You should memorize the lyrics...there will be a test.


----------

